# welcome three new moderators: berndf, cyanista and Already-Seen



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to say that we have three new moderators.

berndf - for German and EHL (Etymology...)
cyanista - Russian
Already-Seen - French-English

I look forward to working with them and hope you all do as well. 

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Welcome!  

I hope that your moderating experience will be more than just moderately rewarding.


----------



## sokol

Welcome to the team - Вітаю, Willkommen, Bienvenue!


----------



## Nunty

Welcome, all three of you! Oh, we're going to have such fun!


----------



## Vanda

Já vi isso!  Bem-vindos Already-Seen, Berndf  e Cyanista!


----------



## pyan

Very, very good news.  

Welcome to all three of you.


----------



## berndf

Thank you very much for the warm reception!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi berndf, cyanista and Already-Seen
*Welcome* to the team!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome guys!!!! *


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome, welcome and welcome!  
What nice additions!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

*                ***** Rock'n'Roll! ******

Welcome to you all!


----------



## Moon Palace

Excellent news!!! 
Welcome to the three of you


----------



## brian

Just when I thought the mod team couldn't get any cooler.  *Welcome!*


----------



## cyanista

Thank you so much. 

I feel very honoured indeed and can only hope I will be worthy of the trust placed in me.


----------



## cuchuflete

Please deposit 5 kilos of good dark chocolate in the PM box of each member of the team. We can be very welcoming under the right circumstances.
 

It's good to have all three of you joining the madness.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A threefold welcome!  It's great that you're joining the party!


----------



## Suehil

Welcome, indeed!  It's good to have you on board.


----------

